# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  [HuyMobile] iP5:1.850K - iP6: 4400K - iP6 Gold: 4650K Máy Zin ALL

## huymobile1194

Báo giá bán buôn - bán lẻ cho Khách Hàng
 Hàng sẵn có, đẹp và zin all ko làm hàng lộ cộ thay vỏ ép kính!
 Địa chỉ: Chùa Láng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
 Hotline: 01676569999
 ••••••••••••••••  ••••••••••••••••
 5 16G Đen Zin Đẹp 99%: 1.850K
 5 16G Trắng Zin Đẹp 99%: 1.900K
 6 16G Vàng Nhỡ Đẹp: 4.650K
 6 16G Vàng Đẹp Keng: 4.750K
 6 Plus 64G Xám Zin Đẹp 99%: 7.850K

 ••••••••••••••••  ••••••••••••••••
 - Máy cam kết nguyên zin dùng ổn định nếu sai xin hoàn tiền.
 - Cam kết hàng zin all ko làm hàng lên vỏ thay.
 - Cam kết máy chuẩn đã được sử dụng test kĩ không vấn đề trước khi đăng bán.
 - Bao test 7 ngày lỗi 1 đổi 1.
 máy chất nên dù khách hàng có nhu cầu bảo hành dài mở rộng thì thêm phí:
 * bảo hành 1 tháng 1 đổi 1 +200k
 * bảo hành 6 tháng 1 đổi 1 +500k
 ☎️ Hotline: 0941893333
 Địa chỉ: 1194 Đường Láng - Đống Đa Hn.

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194



----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## huymobile1194

up bài cho lên cao nào,/............................................

----------


## tuanlinh893s

SHOP HANOIGIARE.COM CHUYÊN PHÂN PHỐI CÁC LOẠI ĐIỆN THOẠI CŨ CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ RẺ
GIAO HÀNG THU TIỀN TẬN NƠI TRÊN TOÀN QUỐC 
ANH EM Ở HÀ NỘI CÓ THỂ QUA TRỰC TIẾP ĐỊA CHỈ CỬA HÀNG ĐỂ XEM MÁY
Đ/C: 77 ĐƯỜNG TRUNG VĂN - THANH XUÂN - HÀ NỘI
ĐT : 090.2277.552 - 0979.013.387 - ZALO : 0902277552
*ĐỂ XEM ĐẦY ĐỦ SP MỌI NGƯỜI TRUY CẬP* WEBSITE : HANOIGIARE.COM
**************************************************  ******
GIÁ MÁY CẬP NHẬT MỚI NHẤT  GIÁ MÁY SHOP CẬP NHẬT LIÊN TỤC TẠI WEBSITE NÊN ANH EM VÀO WEBSITE ĐỂ XEM CHI TIẾT VÀ CHÍNH XÁC NHẤT GIÚP EM NHÉ*NOKIA 8800 ANAKIN : GIÁ 3.900.000 VNĐ**[replacer_img]**NOKIA 8800 SICROCO : GIÁ 4.800.000 VNĐ**[replacer_img]**NOKIA 8800 6700: GIÁ 2.400.000 VNĐ**NOKIA 8600 LUNA : GIÁ 2.500.000 VNĐ**[replacer_img]*

----------


## huymobile1194

✅

----------


## huymobile1194

✅

----------


## huymobile1194

✅

----------

